# Looking for summer activities for kids



## JameJohnson2015

I am looking for a place to send my daughter this summer where she can play some sports or do some art activities. But the most important thing is the safety and being in this part of the world I never know what the standard is for some places.


----------



## maruo

which city are you in?


----------



## JerryDavid

Does your daughter speak Japanese or are you mainly looking for english speaking events? I know there are a lot of "english speaking camps" for Japanese children that want to improve their english (or who are forced by their parents )


----------



## JessicaJane2016

*Young Actors Camp Summer Activities for Kids*

my son will be leaving next week for her 4th year at YAC. The first year he did the 10 day Glee Experience, but since that first dip-the-toe-in-the-water stay, he has enrolled for the entire 4 - 5 weeks. He loves it and has made friends from all over the country and the world. I love it because he is safe and having fun and learning about a field he wants to pursue.


----------



## JessicaJane2016

*Young Actor's Camp*



JameJohnson2015 said:


> I am looking for a place to send my daughter this summer where she can play some sports or do some art activities. But the most important thing is the safety and being in this part of the world I never know what the standard is for some places.


My son has been to this camp 3 summers in a row and just attended a college tour with them. He couldn't have learned or enjoyed it more. The camp feels like part of the family. I would highly recommend for tween and teens interested in acting, theater & film!


----------

